# Utes/Cougars game friendly wager



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well let's make it interesting! What type of wagers are you in for? Something along these lines:








Not that I am that confident in my team, frankly scared for every game lately, but it is always a good match up regardless and the anticipation is always great! I was thinking of 30 days of the opponent's avatar. Everyone sign up here to have your wager officially recorded. If the Y wins all U fans signing up use this for their avatar through 12/31 when you then make the New Year's resolution to be sober for at least one game a year, :lol: let's get it started. 
U fans, show me the one for the Y fans if, in the remote chance, the U was to pull off the win. I know Tree, Pro, FatBass, Comrade, IWAB, NHS and BigBean are all with me (but please still confirm), who else?

So, everyone simply post that you are in and for which team, and U fans put down your beer, ask your mom if you can use the internet for a minute and post a pic of what the Y fans would have to post, if that happens. Let's try and keep this thread fairly clean with only people's names and Y pics and/or U pics if you guys want a different one, not too much bickering to make it easy to follow up on everyone's commitment on 11/22 round about 5pm.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I want in, If the Utes win pro runs this:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> I want in, If the Utes win pro runs this:


WOW, let's keep it something classy, not degrading! j/k


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in, but I will need to find a good picture. I have this one, but I need something better. Oh and just in case you don't remember I called the Utes winning the game before the season even started. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

CS gets this one. AT LEAST 85 pixels wide.
[attachment=0:1t9r0grk]Ute fan.jpg[/attachment:1t9r0grk]


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I see this only getting better -^|^- o-||


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Or maybe this avatar


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it scary to anyone else that the crack shadow in that picture negates the need for a black "seam" line?? :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Is it scary to anyone else that the crack shadow in that picture negates the need for a black "seam" line?? :lol:


Is it scary to anyone else that Riverrat77 looked hard and long enough to notice that the crack shadow in that picture negate the need for a black "seam" line? :wink: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I feel sorry for the guy/lady that painted his Grand Canyon


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it scary to anyone else that the crack shadow in that picture negates the need for a black "seam" line?? :lol:
> ...


Didn't take much.... first thought was actually, dude, that guy needs to wipe better or shower with a fire hose or something. :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nortah gets this avatar for two months.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Well let's make it interesting! What type of wagers are you in for? Something along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you brother!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok i'm officially in. $10.00 bucks as long as we are healthy and the avatar thing.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

If Texas wins the Championship Pro & Huge have to have this as his avatar.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Ok i'm officially in. $10.00 bucks as long as we are healthy and the avatar thing.


Oh come on, by the end of the season there are few teams fully healthy..


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Ok i'm officially in. $10.00 bucks as long as we are healthy and the avatar thing.


I sense a wavering of faith in your team.....


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Nortah gets this avatar for two months.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Those are personal photos and i'd like them back please. O-|-O O-|-O


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Marty you sure have little feet and skinny legs. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i'm officially in. $10.00 bucks as long as we are healthy and the avatar thing.
> ...


Ok so as long as the big five stay healthy. Hall, Unga, Pitta, Collie, Vakapuna. If they play, MY FAITH IS SOLID!!! Hopefully. :| :| :wink:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

BYU has no defense this year. I'm predictiing a game similar to the BYU/TCU devistation. It won't be pretty and if you think Beck cried after a game wait until Hall has his post game interview.


----------

